# Dělat se



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, chtěla bych vědět jestli co to sloveso znamená v tomto kontextu - sexualní styk - a jestli zní to normálně:

- ... a většina žen trochu poddanství při styku ocenuje, i když při tom naříká, a dělat by se začala i ta, co si v regálu chtěla na vás počíhat, ale vaše velemohutnost přirážení ji zmohla a nemůže si pomoci. Myslí při tom samozřejmě na vás... -

Děkuju moc...


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Dělat se" = masturbovat
"Udělat se" = úspěšně domasturbovat.

Je to hovorové označení, velmi běžné. Protože "masturbovat" či "onanovat" je moc slovníkové. Zároveň dostatečně přijatelné, aby ten výraz nepohoršoval víc, než kdyby člověk použil jiný výraz.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------



## littledogboy

No tak já osobně jsem dělat se ve významu _masturbovat_ v životě neslyšel. 

Chápal bych to jako autorčinu vlasní kreaci, odvozenou od běžného udělat se, což se ovšem nepřihodí jen při masturbaci (well, záleží...) – prostě to znamená jediné: dostat orgazmus,něco jako španělsky correr se nebo anglicky to come/cum pokud ovládáte angličtinu?

Celkem je to jazykově zajímavé, od dokonavého slovesa druhotně utvořit nedokonavé – a poměrně názorně si to člověk představí...


----------



## bibax

Vedle "udělat se" je také dokonavé "dodělat se":

_Aby nebyl zklamán, orgasmus jen předstírala, pak počkala až usne a *dodělala se* sama._

Souhlasím, že nedokonavé "dělat se" se užívá velmi zřídka, ale ve spojení se slovesem "začít" jiná možnost není: _začala se dělat (ale pak trvalo dlouho než se udělala). _


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky moc...


----------

